# الى المهندس عبدالناصر عجوة وجميع الاخوة



## عايض (11 يناير 2011)

انا من حوالي شهرين عينت كمهندس مشتريات مواد خام لشركة تهتم بصناعت انابيب الغاز والنفط واريد منكم 
1- هل apiالموجودة في طلبات الشراء هي مواصفات المعهد الامريكي للبترول وماهي اهم مواصفاتها 
2- هل يوجد موردين في الشرق الاوسط للمواد الخام (( البليتات)) لصنع الانابيب ذات الاقطار الكبيرة اما الانابيب ذات الاقطار الصغيرة فنستخدم الhot roll steel من سابك اريد موردين تكون اسعارهم حلوة وبضاعتهم مطابقة للمواصفات 
3-ما اهم الامور التي يجب مراعاتها عند اختيار المواد الخام 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكر شخصكم الكريم لحسن الثقة والتعامل
وارجو زيارة هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t10070.html
*سلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

بادئ ذي بدء اختلف العلماء أو الخبراء في تصنيف هذا النوع من الاختبارات..هل هو إتلافي أو لا إتلافي...

للمعلومية لمن لا يعلم فقط ما رأيكم؟

ثانيا..

Hydrostatic

يطلق مجازا على أنواع عديدة من اختبار الأنابيب بالماء أو "السائل" المضغوط أو غير المضغوط hydro-test مثل commodity test وغيره.

ستجد تفصيلا وافيا وطريقة حساب  Hydrostatic-test pressure

لكل أنبوب بناء على متغيرات مثل القطر.. السماكة .. "نوع الخدمة "و yield & tensile strength تجدها في مواصفات المعهد الأمريكي للبترول..
الأنابيب
API 5L

الصمامات 

API 598

...

المعدات المستخدمة هي bench Test وأنواعها كثيرة ومتعددة.. وبالإمكان تصنيعها محليا...

وهي عبارة عن مضخة تعمل بالطرد المركزي و موتور كهربائي...وتوصيلات من الأنابيب "والليات" high pressure hoses

بمواصفات معينة...وعدد من الصمامات من بينها أو أهمها Check valves وعدد 2 بحد أدنى من أجهزة قياس الضغط gages....

واحيانا يستخدم Air compressor

قبل البدء في Hydrostatic-test

يجب ان يعمل test procedures



تتضمن معلومات وافية عن "الأنبوب"

نوع الخدمة

مكان الخدمة "الأنبوب"....فوق او تحت الأرض..

نوع الاختبار ومدته

المقاييس ا و المواصفات المستخدمة

نوع الماء

نوع مانع الصدأ المستخدم

التنضيف بعد الاختبار..

الخ...



معايرة أجهزة قياس الضغط gages calibration...التأكد من أن تاريخ المعايرة ساري المفعول



توضيح هام

أخي الكريم يتم تحديد ضغط اختبار الانابيب اذا كانت ضمن "نظام كامل" بناء على اضعف نقطة في السيستم الا وهي flange neck 

ولها طريقة حسابات خاصة

ربما تجدها في ANSI B16.5

والله اعلم
الاخ محايد 
*


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 يناير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65715.html

http://www.nasr-pipes.com/chairman-ar.html


----------



## عايض (16 يناير 2011)

شباب الله يجزاكم خير جميع انا ابغى اسأل عن موردين البليتات لصنع الاقطار الكبير 
اما مواضيعكم فهي مهمة واعرفها وهي من تخصص الroduction and QA


----------

